# Brush type



## sandyb (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, I need to purchase a good brush for my maltese but don't really know what the difference is in the cc brush....for example, what size do I need? I am using a slicker brush but I am not happy with it. Any advice?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Sandy,

You need a good pin brush. My favorite is the toy Fusion brush from CC. I also like the small brush with the white pad from #1 All Systems. The #1 All Systems brush is about half the price of the CC brush.

Cathy A


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

There are many good brushes on the market, but I think a lot has to do with personal preference. I for one do not like a long awkard brush, especially if you are considering growing the coat. With a long coat I prefer a shorter handle. Also keep in mind, your finishing brush should not be used to _brush out_ the coat. If you encounter lots of tangles or snarles you will break down your finishing brush. As mentioned, you need a good pin brush. Whether you go with CC or All Systems, they are both good brushes. If you go with a cheaper brush make sure you get straight pins with no balls on the tips. 

P.S. more important than the make of your brush..............never dry brush a coat. Always use some sort or leave in conditioner/grooming spray either on the coat or on your brush.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

The others have offered great advice - so I would only add that I use the 27mm CC Pin Brush. I also have the #1 All Systems Pin Brush - I like them both, but I do prefer the CC one.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have converted to Madan pin brushes. Love them...nice amount of give and quality pins that are not scratchy. They are also very reasonably priced. 

The only CC brush I have and like is the small slicker. I gave away everything else I bought from them.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I was a big fan of All Systems brushes until I bought my first Madan brush in late 2004. It was very reasonably priced and since I was replacing my All System brushes at least every six months I figured I'd use the Madan brush on my dogs who are cut down and hopefully stretch out the lifespan of the All Systems brush. I ended up trying the Madan on the dog I was showing and loved it. I've never bought another All Systems brush, in fact I am still using the Madan brush that I bought 3 years ago, and just broke down and bought two more (red and blue), not because I needed them but because I love the colors (red, blue, green, purple, pink, black). The Madan brushes are durable, inexpensive ($16), and work great on any kind of coat! I really wish my first brush (a black one) would break down so I'd have an excuse to buy a pink one!

Mary


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

> P.S. more important than the make of your brush..............never dry brush a coat. Always use some sort or leave in conditioner/grooming spray either on the coat or on your brush.[/B]


I am new at this, but why should you never dry brush? Does it break the hair? What conditioner do you recommend spraying on? I have so many questions, so I know this forum is going to be a lifesaver. Could you recommend a book for a new mommy like me? Something that covers grooming, brushing, teeth and basic training? I got the "give them all the love in the world" part down, I just need a little help with the rest. Thankfully we have almost mastered the wee wee pad training.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=469179
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A light spritz of conditioning spray will help the brush go through the coat easier and help keep it in good shape. One product does not work for all dogs...here are some suggestions:

Crown Royal (strong scent)
Coat Handler (a touch of conditioner diluted in distilled water in a spray bottle)
Ice on Ice
Pantene
Pure Paws

Stay away from sprays with lanolin or silicone in them. Many de-matting sprays have silicone. They are great for de-matting, but need to be washed out immediately after. They will dry the coat out after time and lanolin tends to discolor the coat.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I bought a Les Poochs brush recently and love it. I haven't tried the Madan's (yet) but I do have the Chris Christenson brush and a couple of CC combs. So far, the Les Poochs is my favorite grooming tool. We've had a lot of discussions on here about favorite grooming supplies and tools and it really boils down to personal preference and what works best for the malt's coat type. 

Les Poochs Link


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jackie and Mary, where do you buy the Madan pin brushes?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Jackie and Mary, where do you buy the Madan pin brushes?[/B]


The question wasn´t for me but here´s the link for the madan brushes: 
madan brushes


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I love the #6 Buttercomb (face comb) from CC. I also really like the short pocket brush with 27mm gold pins from CC. If I let Shoni's coat get much longer I'll need one with longer pins. Also will need a Buttercomb with longer teeth. The Buttercombs are expensive, but wow, what a difference the way they go thro' a coat. I haven't tried the Madan brushes. This is the first I've heard of them.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> Jackie and Mary, where do you buy the Madan pin brushes?[/B]


Marj, I buy them from Cindy Fern-King of Ecstasy Maltese. She's in Massachusetts, does not have a website (but will some day), but does get vendor space at some of the local all-breed and specialty shows and happily and promptly ships to wherever. She charges $16 ($5 to $6 less expensive than anyone else selling the same brushes. You can email her directly at [email protected]. I cannot say enough good things about these brushes, but mostly they are gentle and durable.

Mary


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks, ladies!

The pink brush is really pretty, huh?

Last thing I need is another brush!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> The pink brush is really pretty, huh?
> 
> Last thing I need is another brush![/B]


I desperately want the pink brush .... and the purple one, too (would look very nice alongside my purple clippers!). But everything else that I own is either red or blue so I bought a red brush .... and a blue brush .... and a red comb .... and a blue comb .... and red band scissors .... and blue band scissors .... LOL!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=471989
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered mine from Cindy on Mary's recommendation. VERY pleasant and easy to deal with and VERY good prices.


----------



## jess (Nov 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472384
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MaryH, I think you may have to get help with the whole coordinating issue. LOL I think it's great and I bet your babies love it.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I use both all systems and CCS brushes. I have a post in my blog that discusses this 2. http://malsam.wordpress.com/2007/11/15/chr...ystems-brushes/

Both has it pros and cons. U need some combs to do proper grooming as well though.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> I was a big fan of All Systems brushes until I bought my first Madan brush in late 2004. It was very reasonably priced and since I was replacing my All System brushes at least every six months I figured I'd use the Madan brush on my dogs who are cut down and hopefully stretch out the lifespan of the All Systems brush. I ended up trying the Madan on the dog I was showing and loved it. I've never bought another All Systems brush, in fact I am still using the Madan brush that I bought 3 years ago, and just broke down and bought two more (red and blue), not because I needed them but because I love the colors (red, blue, green, purple, pink, black). The Madan brushes are durable, inexpensive ($16), and work great on any kind of coat! I really wish my first brush (a black one) would break down so I'd have an excuse to buy a pink one!
> 
> Mary[/B]



Mary, have you ever tried the Chris Christenson brushes? I'm wondering how the CC and Madan stack up against each other.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> I use both all systems and CCS brushes. I have a post in my blog that discusses this 2. http://malsam.wordpress.com/2007/11/15/chr...ystems-brushes/
> 
> Both has it pros and cons. U need some combs to do proper grooming as well though.[/B]


Thanks for your review of the two brushes. Gotta go do the tip test on my brushes. . . . .


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=469574
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I adopted each of my first 3 Maltese (Mr. Wool, Ms. Cotton, and Mr. Bald) I had visions of keeping them all in long, flowing, gorgeous coats. Of course what I didn't know back then was that despite having purchased every brand of every product known to man and beast, what really matters when trying to keep a long coat is (i) the coat type itself, and (ii) the way the coat is cared for. After repeated failures, I threw in the towel and cut my dogs down. They still looked adorable and I still loved them without reservation. Then came my first show quality dog. He has a very fragile, very silky coat .... and lots of it. So I finally got to put all of those products to a test. What worked best on Timmy's coat was Pantene Shampoo, Pantene Conditioner and a very light touch while brushing. While learning to lighten my touch I still managed to break down lots of brushes including CC and All Systems brushes. Now I use only Madan brushes, both at home and ringside. I do use an All Systems oblong brush in the ring because it fits better into a jacket pocket or waistband of my skirt or slacks. But when I get out of the ring I go right back to my Madan brush. I'm still using the first one I bought in 2004 and bought new ones this year not because I needed them but because I just couldn't resist the color choices one more minute .... LOL!!


----------

